# Federlänge!!



## wawinger (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich brauch mal eure Hilfe, irgendwie habe ich bei dem Thema Federlänge nicht aufgepaßt.
Also die Details: Fox RC4 mit einer Einbaulänge ( Auge zu Auge) von 240 mm.

Meine Frage:

Welche Federlänge muß da rein?????

Es gibt Längen von 190/200 mm, 241 mm und 216/222 mm.

Das mit den anderen Angaben ist mir schon klar.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Myrkskog (6. Mai 2012)

Die Federn werden eigentlich nicht in Längen angegeben, sondern in Hub. Da - je härter die Feder ist, desto länger fällt sie i.d.R. aus.
Du benötigst eine Feder mit mindestens 76mm bzw. 3" Hub, also z.B. 400x3.0.
Federn mit mehr Hub würden auch gehen, sofern sie von der Länge her noch auf deinen Dämpfer passen. Aber das wäre unnötiges Mehrgewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wawinger (6. Mai 2012)

Alles klar,

also kann ich mir eine Feder (z.B. 400x3.0) in einer Länge von 190/200mm einbauen.
Ich bin nur verunsichert worden, weil es die Federn in verschiedenen Längen gibt.
Eine Feder mit 216/222 mm würde dann schon sehr vorgespannt sein, bei meiner Dämpferlänge.

Danke für deine Erklärung
mfg. Werner


----------



## Myrkskog (9. Mai 2012)

Vorgespannt sollte sie nicht sein. Ich weiß nicht bei welchem Shop die so die Federlängen angeben, aber für mich sieht das so aus, als ob die Federlängen für die Dämpfer angeben. Also 216/222 für Dämpfer dieser Länge und nicht Federlänge.
Normalerweise musst du nur auf den Hub schauen z.B. eben 400x3.0 und dann passt das auch.


----------

